# Belfour's new bed.



## Ducky (Nov 3, 2004)

He is the strangest cat I have ever lived with.


----------



## elrick (Jan 21, 2005)

does he sleep in the sink during winter also?


----------



## Ducky (Nov 3, 2004)

Yep. He has just started this behaviour (and its definatly winter out!). I think it is because it is so quiet in there, and it is one of the warmest rooms in the house.


----------



## elrick (Jan 21, 2005)

interesting...sometimes Cats do this at summer...as the sink is coldest place in the house...


----------



## vanillasugar (Nov 11, 2004)

haha i love it. My parents cat Boots is a sink kitty, and i think it's the cutest thing in the world


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

What a perfect fit! I hope my cats never do this b/c the sink area in this apt. is not clean at all :roll:


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I think because it's purrfectly shaped for a kitty to curl up in. 8)


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Very cute!


----------



## Puma (Nov 29, 2004)

Just perfect.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Mittens has loved to sleep in the sink also since he was a small kitten! Here is one of my favorite pictures. I love the smile on his face. He is happy sleeping!


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

Belfour is SO handsome!


----------



## Ducky (Nov 3, 2004)

[email protected] Mittens. What bizarre little beds.  But so cute to see them sleeping there.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Yes, kitties love to sleep in the sink because its their favourite place. My kitty used to sleep in the sink when she was older. Now she sleeps on the bathroom mat beside the heater! :lol:


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Tommy: me too, me too!!


----------



## RarePuss (Jun 16, 2004)

cute! Marsh's has never done that


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Anyone else with sink kitties?
Ill put in more..
My foster cat Max wanting to 
be in the sink with Mittens.


----------



## elrick (Jan 21, 2005)

wow...two Cats in one sink


----------



## Joys (Jan 12, 2004)

Heres my Dink in the sink.....pics were taken last summer...


----------



## LallaB (Sep 22, 2004)

I have not been able to get on the site much lately and I must have missed this thread. 
Here are a couple pics of my baby in the sink:


----------



## UKGirl009 (Dec 14, 2004)

My Oliver says "I'm a Sink Kitty too!!!" :lol:


----------



## BelfiCat (Aug 28, 2004)

lol, these cats are so cute! Of course, beuing my evil self I'd probably open the taps over them while they're sleeping! :twisted:


----------



## Jockette (Feb 2, 2005)

hahah, I always find those pictures so interesting because my cats have never done that


----------



## Jbabee79 (Dec 31, 2003)

LOL! these are all very cute photos.


----------

